# Finally. (Mk3 AirLift content)



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

First off, I want to thank Corey Rosser and everyone else at AirLift that helped me out in the beginning. Those dudes/gals are truly good and helpful people. I also wanna thank [email protected] for the help when I needed some fittings and extra line. I'd reccommend AirLift to anyone that asked, and I tell everyone to buy from BagRiders. Thanks again guys and good meeting you both this past weekend. 

Anyways, here's the story. I installed the air ride November 12th, the night before the Simply Clean car show down here in Florida. From the first time I drove the car, I've been amazed at how awesome these things ride. I don't drive around super high, but I don't drive around super low either. It's a nice medium and the ride is perfect. I've had no problems whatsoever with the struts or any of the AirLift equipment at all, which is nice. I love the AutoPilot Management as well. I don't think I would want to run anything else. 

Up until this past weekend, the car was about 1/8th inch from the ground. After cutting some stuff, it's finally laying out.



















Don't mind the sand. WinterJam was last weekend and afterwards, I drove down on the beach, haha.

In case you're wondering, here's the setup:
-AirLift struts front and rear
-AutoPilot management
-1/4 inch lines
-5 gallon tank
-380 compressor

As far as what all was done to get it to lay frame:
-AirLift struts
-Modded early style bushings ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4408733 )
-Frame notch on pass. side for axle
-Frame notch on both sides for tie rods
-No sway bar
-Notched rear motor mount bracket ( this is james fords - http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5494787454_35853861c0_z.jpg )
-Notched control arms on both sides

Here's some pictures from when I first got the air installed, before it was laying out...









and then I put the D90's on...









More pics coming soon!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

looks good man, any shots of the trunk? or system setup?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

looks good john :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

love this car.. paint job and all.. saw you at winterjam


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

One of my favorite mk3's at this point in time. Good to see your finally laying out. :thumbup:


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

looking good Dehate! glad we got it all working that night so it was done in time for the show


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

i enjoyed cutting the **** out of your car.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

you got where ya needed to go :thumbup:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for telling us how you did it :thumbup:....i have everything done except cutting out the swaybar, was one of the key things that held you up???


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> looks good man, any shots of the trunk? or system setup?


trunk isnt cool. just a simple black carpeted wood floor, management underneath, compressor and tank on top. i'll snap a pic soon.



mk3_vws said:


> thanks for telling us how you did it :thumbup:....i have everything done except cutting out the swaybar, was one of the key things that held you up???


nah, the sway bar wasn't even hitting anything. it was kinda just in the way when we were cutting other **** and working on other stuff, so we cut it out, haha.



VR6OOM said:


> looks good john :thumbup:





tonyb2580 said:


> love this car.. paint job and all.. saw you at winterjam





bagged_hag said:


> One of my favorite mk3's at this point in time. Good to see your finally laying out. :thumbup:





nap83 said:


> you got where ya needed to go :thumbup:


thanks guys!



ascgti89 said:


> looking good Dehate! glad we got it all working that night so it was done in time for the show


thanks again aron for the help with the wiring. that was a long night, haha.



chasattack said:


> i enjoyed cutting the **** out of your car.


i enjoyed watching you cut the **** out of my car!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

looks boss dude.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

dehate. said:


> -Notched rear motor mount bracket ( this is james fords - http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5494787454_35853861c0_z.jpg )


Ahh crap I knew about that too and forgot to mention it in your other thread, sorry dude :banghead: I have a small diameter axle and it still hits, DubbinT and obvoiusly James had that problem on their cars. 

I'm glad you got it figured out; the car looks great! Good work man :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

looks good babynig.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good dehate.!

ill be laying soon only thing holding me up is the control arm notches


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks real nice dude! I'm a fan of the flat maroon


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

AirLift ftw dude. I would have bought through Bagriders if I didn't deal directly with AirLift. And I'm the same as you, ride height isnt skyjacked, but it's not super low either. I bought air for the practicality, not because I wanted to be cool


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

SuperBacon said:


> I bought air for the practicality, not because I wanted to be cool


:bs: 

Car is looking tight. Personally never really liked D90s until seeing this :thumbup:

And I love this shot


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

nap83 said:


> looks boss dude.


thanks man. cant wait to see your car done.



Afazz said:


> Ahh crap I knew about that too and forgot to mention it in your other thread, sorry dude :banghead: I have a small diameter axle and it still hits, DubbinT and obvoiusly James had that problem on their cars.
> 
> I'm glad you got it figured out; the car looks great! Good work man :thumbup:


Haha, it's all good man. I knew from the beginning I was gonna need to cut that bracket, and I finally got a chance to last Saturday. Thanks again though. I still plan on ordering the ball joint extenders and doing the flip once I get some extra cash. :thumbup:



Jayy said:


> looks good dehate.! ill be laying soon only thing holding me up is the control arm notches


thanks man. and woooord! that's what i like to hear. be careful notching them though, if you do. if i woulda had the money, i probably would have just bought the ball joint extenders, so i didnt have to cut.



d.tek said:


> looks good babynig.


i miss you duuuuude!



[email protected] said:


> Looks real nice dude! I'm a fan of the flat maroon


Thanks man!



SuperBacon said:


> AirLift ftw dude. I would have bought through Bagriders if I didn't deal directly with AirLift. And I'm the same as you, ride height isnt skyjacked, but it's not super low either. I bought air for the practicality, not because I wanted to be cool


Thanks man. Yeah, I dealt directly with Corey and AirLift as well, but if I hadn't I would have easily went through BagRiders. And practicality is definitely way cooler than being cool! :thumbup: 



UghRice said:


> Car is looking tight. Personally never really liked D90s until seeing this :thumbup:


Thanks! To be honest, I have a love hate relationship with the D90's. The only reason I like them so much is because they are 8's and 9's and I know there is very few sets of 9's running around. If they were 6's and 8's or all 8's, they would have been gone a long time ago. I just cant seem to get rid of the 9's though, cause I know I'll never get another set. I'm pretty sure I'll have something new before SOWO though. We'll see.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

sowo?!


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

d.tek said:


> sowo?!


of course! you're shooting my car, and i'm shooting yours! :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

my car isn't coming, i'm riding there with AJ, buuuuuut ill still shoot your car


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

dehate. said:


> thanks man. cant wait to see your car done.


it will be. and it will hopefully be epic, but damn why you gotta lay your car out like that man :laugh:


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

stance is spot on....lovin it


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I love this car. Well done, sir.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

SO DOPE! I'm glad you finally got it figured out. I would have been feeling the same way you were when you first cut all that stuff and it wasn't on the ground. Was taking out the sway bar what finally did it? 

Can't wait to kick it at SoWo:thumbup:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

sowo:beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Stance is perfect. :heart:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> SO DOPE! I'm glad you finally got it figured out. I would have been feeling the same way you were when you first cut all that stuff and it wasn't on the ground. Was taking out the sway bar what finally did it?
> 
> Can't wait to kick it at SoWo:thumbup:


nah, i guess the control arm bushings just broke in. it lays out every time now.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That's kind of what happened with the tires on the rear of my car. I couldn't get fender down in between the tire and lip of the wheel, but after a few days rolling on them, i guess they flexed enough to where it'll sit in between the fender now.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

dehate. said:


> thanks man. and woooord! that's what i like to hear. be careful notching them though, if you do. if i woulda had the money, i probably would have just bought the ball joint extenders, so i didnt have to cut.


wait so you're saying if i do the tie rod flip with ball joint extenders i wont need to notch the control arms or would i have to notch reguardless?


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah it brings the control arms down and the tierods, still needs an pass axle notch....but its more than i was willing to spend so notchs seems the way to go :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

Jayy said:


> wait so you're saying if i do the tie rod flip with ball joint extenders i wont need to notch the control arms or would i have to notch reguardless?


you'll just have to notch on the passenger side for the axle, but it'll save you from notching the control arms.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks vaughn and dehate :thumbup:

i was a little concerned about notching my control arm now i dont have to


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

sure thing...do you have anything notched yet?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

yea frame notch no sway bar and tie rod notches on both side


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

congrats...thanks for the info


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks killer Jonathan....thanks for the write up and the love!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

car looks great Dehate:thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks duuuuuuuuudes!


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks great dude :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*** car for ***. :heart:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

d.tek said:


> *** car for ***. :heart:


que?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking good :thumbup: 

Edit: Spark video was epic. 

Edit x2: I have a never-painted lower strip if you need it.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

dehate. said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh god, that's ****ing awesome.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

oh SH!T color change eace:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

more pics or else its just a pshop :thumbup:


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

Zorba2.0 said:


> more pics or else its just a pshop :thumbup:


its not


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Zorba2.0 said:


> more pics or else its just a pshop :thumbup:


dehate isn't that good at pshop.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

dehate isn't good at photo anything


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

chasattack said:


> dehate isn't good at photo anything


true, **** you dehate.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looking good man.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

it's no photoshop.


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking good, like the new color. Any plans for other wheels


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Wow. Wasn't expecting a wrap.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

nice man how was it laying that on.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks guys. teebo, it wasnt too bad. took a while though, haha.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I was hyped to see the green you were talking about, but this is just as good. I foresee vinyl wrapping becoming more popular.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

love the new color...keeping the wheels the same?


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

dehate. said:


> thanks guys. teebo, it wasnt too bad. took a while though, haha.


I bet man, If that were me there would be wrinkles on every panel haha :thumbup: to you.


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

car is beautiful as usual... love the new color :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

finished this up this weekend.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice! I won't lie though, I'd be hard pressed to decide between the white and that matte plum color :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

wow saw this in a different thread and didn't realize it was wrapped :thumbup:,looks great.
dehate ; how much material in length was used to do complete car?


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

yea that looks reallly good


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

Rat4Life said:


> wow saw this in a different thread and didn't realize it was wrapped :thumbup:,looks great.
> dehate ; how much material in length was used to do complete car?


thanks man. and i believe it was around 14 or 15 yards.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

This looks great :beer:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

air lift booth at sowo.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Sick Golf!!! 

I wonder how it would look with matching color centers on the D90's? :sly:


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Have a picture of this when the bags are fully inflated? interested to see how high the Airlift's go...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

word, dehate, looks awesome. Is that madface I see helping you wrap it? How long did that **** take?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

wy, where the **** have you been? face started a vinyl wrapping business on the side. madwraps!

and to answer a bunch of questions...

i'm running mk2/early mk3 bushings. they are shorter than late mk3/vr bushings. and then i also cut them down. on the left is a stock mk2/early mk3 bushing and the right is a modified, shortened mk2/early mk3 bushing...









this is my rear motor mount bracket after it was notched and welded.









here is where we trimmed the control arms... (i sent these to someone and was trying to explain it, so dont mind the paint writing, hahaha)





































this is the trunk. real simple. tank and compressor on top of the floor i made. management ecu, valves, etc are underneath.










controller placement...









don't mind the wiper and the missing dummy lights...









and for people asking how high air lifts go...








that is the rears maxed out. the fronts can still go high but that was like 70 psi. you can drive pretty ****ing high, really comfortably. really high as in 10 psi less in the rear and around that height in the front.

and if anyone hasnt seen yet...



























just have to sell the d90's and get tires.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

that's gonna look ****ing awesome


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I miss the maroon


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

How do you like the vinyl wrap?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

love it. never been happier with my car.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

dehate. said:


> love it. never been happier with my car.


Looking awesome :thumbup: Out of curiosity, can you treat the vinyl the same as paint? Wash, clay, wax, etc.?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

wash it just like i did before it was wrapped. not sure about clay bar, but they do make a wax that not only gives the vinyl a shine, but also makes it stronger.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks amazing - This is gonna make people want to do vinyl.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, can give an approximate cost on a vinyl wrap?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

everywhere i checked, no less than $2500. through my cousin, between $1200 and $1800.

www.madwraps.wordpress.com


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm bummed I didnt put two and two together and come visit while I was in Sarasota, I wouldve loved to see this in person.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah man, for real. you should have. next time. see you at brokedown or h2o?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

One of the two for sure.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

figured i'd update this since it's been a while. since the brown roof and rotiforms...

traded the rotiforms for th-lines.


















test fitted some ccw's.









bought some ccw classic smoothies. test fitted them.


















finally got tires.


















got some optikwerks skirts.









and thats where i'm at now. wheels are ccw classic smoothies. 16x9.5 and 16x10.5 with 205/40 512s up front and 215/40 512s in the back.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

The CCWs look so good, dude.


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks so good with the skirts. 

Awesome work..makes me want to wrap my car.


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

mind if i ask what your offsets are?


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

Murphy95 said:


> mind if i ask what your offsets are?


 second that^^


----------

